# Fedex Import Fees



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi

I just ordered a 1GB stick of RAM from crucial for the new intel iMacs. Mine should be shipping soon! The RAM was $118 + $13 shipping with Fedex. Crucial estimates about $18 in taxes on import. Does anyone here know what Fedex's extra brokerage fees are? I've heard they're less than UPS (which are insane) but does anyone know their guidelines on this?

Adam


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Seven bucks....

You'll have to pay the GST and PST plus the $7.00 R.O.D. fee on delivery.

Enjoy the new stick.


----------



## Zeus (May 1, 2005)

UPS "brokerage" fees are completely insane. A standard $40 CDN even on an inexpensive item. What they do for the money is beyond me ...


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

I received a new Ipod battery from OWC via Fedex yesterday without any additional charges, it's the 2nd time I've order from them, the other time it was ram, also delivered without additional charge. 

I've pretty much decided to never deal with UPS again; they will routinely charge about $30+ even if the value of the item is less than $50, almost doubling the cost. Stuff shipped via USPS / Canada Post incurs a $5 fee on top of any taxes.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

kps said:


> Seven bucks....
> You'll have to pay the GST and PST plus the $7.00 R.O.D. fee on delivery.
> Enjoy the new stick.


The must have raised it, it was $5
FedEx are descent, I use them for all my export across the world.



Zeus said:


> UPS "brokerage" fees are completely insane. A standard $40 CDN even on an inexpensive item. What they do for the money is beyond me ...


No kidding, it's highway robbery.
I got taken in a few time, because the seller opted at the last minute to go UPS instead of USPS as paid and previously agreed, they can not even justify there charges, the delivery guy is a shamed of handing me the parcels when it happens.
It's cheap in the US, and they do a door to door service, but here, crooks to say the least.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

I won't buy from a foreign vendor who's only shipping option is UPS. 
I've seen vendor sites that state that they do not ship by UPS due to the border crossing fee.

I guess a good thing coming from this is that I look harder for Canadian vendors when I want something that needs to be shipped.


----------



## nxnw (Dec 22, 2002)

I have been charged outrageous brokerage fees by Fedex - $30.00 on a $100 purchase (in addition to GST and PST). I now avoid using any courier from the US - stick to USPS global express if possible. I think Canada Post charges a flat $5.00 brokerage fee plus GST and PST.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I recently received a shipment from the US via UPS .
UPS charged me $31 to collect $5 in tax.
Do yourself a big favour and stay away from UPS

John


----------



## NickB (Jan 11, 2001)

I received a shipment from US via FEDEX in November.

The import GST was about $18, (no problem, expected) but the total including their brokerage fees (and GST on their fees too) was nearly $60 !! (in addition to shipping, of course) 

I don't know how they can ship from US to here for under $20 (including pickup at door of sender, transfer to aircraft, unload, ship to my door AND handle the shipping paperwork) then have the gall to charge over $30 just to collect some GST for Ottawa.

Imagine if every store we bought from charged us for the privilege of them collecting GST from us?

Plus, you only know what the charges are 2 weeks later in the mail.

Try looking up their charges on their web site. Impossible. It's not there. 

Canada Post only charges a flat $5 for the same 'service'. 

Nick


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

Hey Nick that was a very good point.
Why can't we find the brokerage fees on their web site.
I also told UPS once to return the item because I wouldn't pay their brokerage charge.
Guess what a week later they dropped the package off with no charges due.

John


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

kps said:


> Seven bucks....
> 
> You'll have to pay the GST and PST plus the $7.00 R.O.D. fee on delivery.
> 
> Enjoy the new stick.


This seems really low to me, not my experience with them.

I stopped patronizing any US retailers who use UPS or FedEx long ago b/c of this.

Those using USPS or enlightened enough to use Canada Post's Borderfree.ca get my money.

Interestingly, I've found that shipments in from teh UK, often don't get any fees (even GST PST) added onto them. Sometimes you can actually find a net better deal on stuff by looking overseas, weird as it may seem. This is true for those vendors who ship using the Royal Mail, as it seems to have pretty low rates (?gov't subsidized)


----------



## pollux (May 1, 2000)

Just in case if anyone here doesn't know this.

FedEx GROUND also now joins the crazy UPS (ground / regular) on collecting insane broker fee.

However, FedEx "regulars" like Priority, next day or whatever without the word "ground" are with $7 borker fee (sometimes it's $10, it happend to me before)


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

NickB said:


> Canada Post only charges a flat $5 for the same 'service'.
> Nick


Yep, that's right.

For shipping and export FYI ;
I have Canada Post VentureOne card to use with the Post Office services, it does not cost a penny to get signed up or use, the Xpress Post shipping is almost the same price as regular mail in Canada, and you offer better services.

Just thought I would throw this in.

Denis


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

NickB said:


> Canada Post only charges a flat $5 for the same 'service'.
> 
> Nick


Nope. I just received a parcel from Canada Post from the US that I bought off ebay. No brokerage fee or duty, but I had to pay GST and PST. But that was for something classified as Toys. It depends on what you buy. Certain products do have duties on them.


----------



## planders (Jun 24, 2005)

mycatsnameis said:


> Interestingly, I've found that shipments in from teh UK, often don't get any fees (even GST PST) added onto them. Sometimes you can actually find a net better deal on stuff by looking overseas, weird as it may seem. This is true for those vendors who ship using the Royal Mail, as it seems to have pretty low rates (?gov't subsidized)


Bit of a derail, but this is definitely correct! I've ordered a lot from the UK in the last year, and not only are the fees small (GST, if anything, and that was only charged once--on the biggest order) but the shipping times are incredible. Standard air mail from the UK gets to me in Northern Ontario in a week every time, while it routinely takes twice as long from the US.

Back on topic, I think the biggest brokerage bill I've gotten from FedEx was almost $70 for something that cost less than $50 US. And there's no way to refuse the package because they send the brokerage bill separately, 2-4 weeks later. Post Office for me now, every time...


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

I quit using UPS a long time ago. I'd make a purchase online, pay out of my arse for shipping thanks to them, and then have to cough up $40 at the door. 40 bucks! For what?!

I try and avoid FedEx as well for the same reasons. However, if I remember correctly, they don't charge as much as UPS, but it's still a bit.


----------



## razz (Sep 21, 2003)

I have to add yet another two cents regarding overseas shipments.

I once bought an expensive ($130 Canadian) toy from Japan. I paid for registered mail, I believe. And I didn't have to pay a single penny in taxes or brokerage or ANYTHING at the post office! WOOWOO!

But a day or two earlier, I had bought another toy from a retailer in California, and begged them to ship it regular USPS mail. I think they shipped it priority, because it's insured. I had to pay just under $20 in taxes, but that's still better than paying UPS and FedEx something truly ridiculous.

I'm glad to know I'm not the only person who's been screwed around with import charges. I HATE IMPORT CHARGES!


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Best answer in this thread... BUY CANADIAN!


----------



## Zeus (May 1, 2005)

I collect watches. The types of fees that you talk about would be welcome on my end. Customs taxes imported watches at 30% (pst/gst/duty/excise) and also assesses things based on crazy CDN retail prices (which are higher than the USA/EU/Asia/etc.). Regardless if you buy at a discount or not. Years ago I could receive high end watches duty free. They simply didn't bother checking. Now, they check everything and even parcels from the USA take 2 to 3 weeks to get here due to customs delays. Moral of the story ... buy CDN whenever possible.

The sad thing is that too often CDN retailers (or wholesalers maybe) take advantage and try to squeeze out extortionist prices on their products. Some of the prices I've seen for RAM and Mac peripherals from out noted Mac vendors in Toronto are really pushing things IMO.


----------



## mycatsnameis (Mar 3, 2000)

Zeus said:


> The sad thing is that too often CDN retailers (or wholesalers maybe) take advantage and try to squeeze out extortionist prices on their products. Some of the prices I've seen for RAM and Mac peripherals from out noted Mac vendors in Toronto are really pushing things IMO.


I have a feeling that the reason for that is that they have to pay the same exhorbitant brokerage fees that we do too.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

When I use FedEx, I use FedEx *Express* and I've never been charged more than $7.00 for processing. I could be wrong, but I think brokerage fees are included in the price of an *Express* shipment. The R.O.D clearly states, *processing fee*.

FedEx *Ground* is a separate service and in direct competition with UPS, so I'm not surprised they'd charge those ridiculous brokerage fees. I've been painfully hit by UPS on several occasions. I never used FedEx Ground.

I agree with CanadaRAM, if you can get it locally, do so. If you can't, use the mail services.


----------



## speckledmind (Jan 12, 2005)

kps said:


> When I use FedEx, I use FedEx *Express*


A few things on " FedEx *Express* "
" - " very expensive : (
" + " They will pick up same day at your door


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> Best answer in this thread... BUY CANADIAN!


I'd be more than happy to buy Canadian...if the Canadian companies would get competitive with their prices and product selection.
Sometimes you just have to go international (particularly Asia), for hard to find stuff. Although some of the local merchants here in Markham are bringing this stuff in.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Well the crucial RAM arrived today, too bad I wasn't home to receive it. Fedex left a note saying the fees would be $26.51 so that is pretty much exactly $7 on top of the tax.


----------



## jmcm (Sep 13, 2005)

What I always do is call them up and tell them (Fedex/UPS) that I never granted them permission to bring anything through on my behalf and therefore I will not pay any 'service charges.' They will always relent. I expect that enough people don't complain that they figure it's worthwhile to try to extort money from their customers.


----------



## Sybersport (Jun 7, 2005)

Can you guys perform your own brokerage services?

In Winnipeg, we do it all the time. Sort of a complicated process, but we do it - head down to UPS, pick up the paperwork, head over to customs, fill out some forms, pay the tax, and then back to UPS with the release papers.


----------



## johnnydee (Feb 10, 2004)

I recently received a charge from Fedex for $10.10 for paying my $5.23 in tax.
They have already dropped the package about a week ago.
I'm going to pay it because the same charge from UPS would have been $30.
I know because I've paid it.

John


----------

